
JobRun: An easy way to perform background processing in Java - based2
https://www.jobrunr.io/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/g8jbqs/jobrunr_a_dist...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/g8jbqs/jobrunr_a_distributed_background_job_processor/)

